# 1995 AND 1997 auditing templates/forms



## CarolLR

I have been searching the forum for the past hour for copies of a chart auditing form or template.  If I understand correctly, there are 1995 AND 1997 auditing guidelines and therefore there should be a 1995 AND a 1997 audit form.  Does anyone have these that they could email to me for an interview I have tomorrow morning?  My email is:  CarolLR@windstream.net  I have done some searching with google but can't find a printable version, not to mention that they are not always listed as 1995 or 1997 (is there a 1996 as well?)

Any chart auditing information you have is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

Carol Rosol, CPC


----------



## kte01a

I know you posted this a couple of weeks ago, but I may have something that can help you.  Interested?


----------



## abc1099

I am also interested in finding a 1995 audit tool.  I have several 1997 but we use the 95 guidelines more.


----------



## LOVE2CODE

*Interested*



kte01a said:


> I know you posted this a couple of weeks ago, but I may have something that can help you.  Interested?



I am very interested...Could you share the info...Thanks


----------



## dballard2004

I am interested as well.  Can you share this with me as well?  You can e-mail it to me at coder21675@yahoo.com


----------



## kbarron

I am also interested kbarron@hugginshospital.org Thanks


----------



## grandmacora

I am also interested corarciszewski@yahoo.com
Thanks


----------



## ksanthony

I am very interested...Could you share the info...Thanks 
ksa.cpc2@gmail.com


----------



## atkoshy2000@gmail.com

*Change from 1995 guidelines to 1997 guidelines*

Hi , 
please can some one send me audit tool ( 1997 guidelines ) New  and Established  Outpatient visits .

Also I have one more question concerning E / M 
 " I was auditing the new and Established  Outpatient  using 1995 guidelines  for the past  2 years . 
All of a sudden I was told to audit these visits using 1997 guidelines .

My question is ( 1 ) Do these providers should be informed that , now the audit is conducted using 1997 guidelines NOT 1995 guidelines ( so that they can document according to 1997 guidelines )   ( 2 ) Will these audit show a lower level , if I am using 1997 guidelines  compared to 1995 guidelines ?
Thank you , 
Thomas Koshy.


----------



## LadyJ317

I am also looking for the 1997 Audit Tool and I can not locate one. Could you send to me as well? I do have the 1995 Audit Tool. My email is jbolden317@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------



## PGARCIA

I would also like the link or copy for the 1995 audit guidelines please.
My email pgarcia@cipm.com.

Thanks


----------



## MikeEnos

Let's not turn this into another one of those threads where everyone adds their email and asks for people to send them things..... this email thread is several YEARS old, I seriously doubt the original poster is going to keep checking it.

I'm not sure where you guys looked, but this information is available online from multiple sources.
*Here is a link to the NOVITAS website*, they have a PDF of the 1995 E/M Guidelines Score Sheet as well as the 1997 (each specialty is listed here)

Hopefully that's what you're looking for.  I would advise you to make sure that you check with the local carrier first to make sure they don't have their own exam guidelines, or MDM guidelines (Trailblazer, NGS, etc)


----------



## Pam Brooks

Thanks, Mike.  NHIC's audit tool is here





www.medicare*nhic*.com/providers/articles/E_M_complete.pdf


----------



## JuliaAllen

*1995 single system Comprehensive Exam audit guidelines*

I have been trying to locate a printable 1995 single system comprehensive exam audit guidelines for the psychiatric system. If anyone has one to share or could send me a link it would be greatly appreciated. Email is julia.allen@owensborohealth.org 
Thanks


----------



## maddismom

http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...N/MLNEdWebGuide/Downloads/97Docguidelines.pdf

This link should help........


----------



## andersont

*audit tool 1995*

I am looking for a 1995 audit tool. My email is tina.anderson2@hma.com
thanks


----------



## pookiebytes

*1995/1997*

You can find them at E&Muniversity.com.


----------



## angrhode

*1995 Audit tools*

Wondering if anyone still has 1995 audit tool? If you do could you email it to me at aeubanks@apom.com or fax 574-271-4458


----------



## himanib

As I understand, there is no 1996 guidelines. I think exam element is  greatly affected with new guidelines of 1997. Could you please also send me the copy audit tool for 1997 and 1995 guidelines both? My e-mail is 
himani_b@rocketmail.com. Thank you very much


----------

